# Help please.. Possible hibernation?



## Miss_Gala (Nov 8, 2012)

I posted here about a week ago on how Gala was acting strange. She was wheezing and squeaking but then 15 minutes she was fine and walking around happily. However, this time I am afraid she is trying to hibernation. She is grumpy and not very friendly so she is always rolled into a ball whenever she sees me. However, this time she refuses to unroll and her hissing/huffing is much more muted. She isnt moving or coming out, just slightly huffing... Ive had her wrapped up for a while now and she has yet to come out. Its hard to tell if she is attempting hibernation or just being super grumpy. Any suggestions on what I should do? I tried to get her to unroll to check if her belly was cold, but its impossible to get her out..


----------



## jnuss12 (Dec 29, 2012)

Is it above 73 degrees where you keep her? If so it's not impossible but unlikely it would be a hibernation attempt. Maybe she is grumpy or could have some kind of injury you are unaware of. Is she eating and drinking normally? Have you seen her out walking around? Does she seem lethargic or sleepy? Just some of my thoughts


----------



## Miss_Gala (Nov 8, 2012)

Its usually always around 73 but today when I came home it was around 67. Im visiting home for a week and my parents don't seem to understand when I tell them she needs to be warm.. But she was walking around fine and happy 2 days ago. I didn't see much of her yesterday but heard her with her nightly routine of running/eating/drinking. Everything seemed fine until I was gone for the most of today. After laying with her for a bit she seems back to normal.. That is she is now huffing more and jumping at me when I try to move her. Seeing as thats normal for her, it makes me feel a lot better. Although she still hasnt come out of her ball and that makes me a bit nervous..


----------



## jnuss12 (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe she is just being a grump or some effect of the temperature fluctuating. As long as she is eating drinking and seems to have the same energy level as usual you should be fine. Try to check for any other possible injuries that would explain why she is constantly in a ball. I am in no way an expert...just throwing some ideas out to try and help .


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, it was a hibernation attempt - 67 is way too cold for a hedgehog. You need to have a talk with your parents and find a way to make sure her cage is staying at least 73 degrees while you're home, or you're going to end up with a sick hedgehog. Do you have a heating set up for her cage? If you don't and your parents are unwilling to turn the house heat up to 73 for her, you'll need to get something ASAP, either a space heater or a CHE set up. A heating pad won't be enough to heat the entire cage, so you need to make sure it's one of those two options if you need to go out and get something. Keep a close eye on her for a few days as well - they're more likely to attempt hibernation again after doing so once, so the temperature really needs to be warmer, and it needs to stay steady.


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes, everything Lilysmommy said is 100% true!! Also check for drafts, if there's windows close by. You should move their cage if it is getting drafty from windows. Hope this helps!  I'm glad to hear you want the best for your hedgie

EDIT: Lol this thread is so old why do I bother...If someone could reply to this that'd be great! I'd like to see if anyone still posts on this thread  thanks everyone, btw everyone here at Hedgehog Central has supported me so much!! A huge thanks to everyone


----------

